# Treat Review - Himalayan Dog Chew



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

Good morning everyone!

There are some good dog food review websites out there but I have yet to find equally as reputable dog TREAT review websites. Any suggestions?

Anyhow, the wife and I brought our little Chester to visit his namesake this past weekend...Chester, NJ!

It's a great little town with a main street full of charming coffee shops, local stores, antique shops, and to our surprise that weekend, a farmer's market. One of the local pet shops setup a table and sold some really interesting "natural" treats. The young lady at the table handed us an "elk" treat to give to Chester and after he figured out how to eat it, eat it he did - in about 3 seconds. The young lady said the treat was completely natural, 100% elk. Since we love anything "natural" and "organic", we bought a few to bring home along with some Himalayan Dog Chews which, of course, were "all natural" as well.

Chester LOVES both of these treats. He's not a big chewer, but he will absolutely go after these dog chews for about an hour at a time just gnawing and biting at these cheddar-like chews.

My question is - are treats that seem "natural" like these legit? Or should I stay away? Here is a link to the Himalayan Dog Chew website. It boasts some ingredients but I'm not sure if it's good or not.

http://www.himalayandogchew.com/?input=product

Unfortunately I don't remember the brand of the Elk treat, nor can I find it online. But any thoughts on these treats would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have used the Churpichews which are similar to the Himalayan dog chews (both made from Yak Milk). I can only tell you they last a while and my dogs like them. I am not familiar with the Elk treats.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't know the Elk treats but the Himalayan Dog Chews are one of Ceylon's (and one of my) favorite treats. I recommend these to anybody asking for a long-lasting, natural chew treats for their dogs...


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Rollie really likes the Himalayan chews too (they do last a LONG time - I get small and medium), but sometimes he passes it up if he wants the Bully Stick. I found odorless ones on Amazon. Also, some people use antlers - naturally shed and they last forever. Rollie also like the dried sweet potato treats, but he can eat that pretty fast.


----------

